# Official Mazzer Royal Burr Suppliers in the UK?



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

does anyone have a contact in the UK who can get hold of official Mazzer Burrs? I'm looking for a brand new set of 83mm 151Bs (FMA00151B) to play with.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A1 do but they're quite pricey. CC has a spare set though I believe


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Coffee Omega & Coffee Hit should also stock these parts


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffee hit don't. They're actually not very easy to track down.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Spence you lemon I could have got you some but the order has been shipped now. I did say on several occasions I could get burrs for most grinders.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Charliej said:


> Spence you lemon I could have got you some but the order has been shipped now. I did say on several occasions I could get burrs for most grinders.


What prices would we have been looking at?!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You have a pm feel free to share with Spence if either one of you wants to co-ordinate a burr group buy and simply tell me what to order I can sort prices etc or I can organise again but could do with a small break as I'm having some surgery on March 2nd so need a bit of time to get over that.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Could the order requirements be sent to a couple of forum suppliers to see if they can supply as well?

The forum sponsors help keep the site free and I'm sure there's money in it for them also.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Could the order requirements be sent to a couple of forum suppliers to see if they can supply as well?
> 
> The forum sponsors help keep the site free and I'm sure there's money in it for them also.


 I don't see any problems with that Glenn as it's fairly likely they use the same supplier anyway.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Charlie.

I'm looking to put some guidelines around Group Buys to benefit members and protect the organiser too.

Eg Before any group buys can be offered I would like assurance that the stock is available for dispatch. Also limiting the number of members in each Group Buy.

To get the best price for members 3 quotes should be sought (as you would in any business transaction), giving Forum Sponsors a chance to bid with transparent pricing

I am happy for details to be sent to me so that I can liaise with Forum Sponsors and ask for their best prices for you to compare.

This also helps with transparent pricing

Watch this space over the next week.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

OK Glenn sounds good to me as this one has been a whole lot more work than originally intended with so many people wanting stuff, I know for certain none of the forum sponsors were showing the Gaggia brass plates on their websites and the 2 places I did find them they worked out between £30-40 with VAT and postage. I think with the Rancilio wands there is a general shortage e.g Happy Donkey are saying they won't have any until at least the end of Feb and if LF have no stock and they are one of the worlds biggest suppliers it seems like quite a widespread problem. As far as I can work out there is no 3rd party manufacturer of these just Rancilio themselves, as both LF and GEV have the same manufacturers part number in their catalogues.

Maybe once a group buy has been started a forum group like the DSOL one should be created for that group buy alone and then payment details etc could be placed in there rather than relying on individual PMs sent to everyone, unless it's possible to lift the flood restriction on group buy organisers PM sending for the duration of that group buy.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Could the order requirements be sent to a couple of forum suppliers to see if they can supply as well?
> 
> The forum sponsors help keep the site free and I'm sure there's money in it for them also.


Hi Glenn,

Coffeehit don't stock them and didn't seem like they were interested in getting them for me. I believe that Coffee Omega stock burrs for the Royal but they are not Mazzer originals. I did try, hence the post here.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Spence you lemon I could have got you some but the order has been shipped now. I did say on several occasions I could get burrs for most grinders.


Lol, I'm good aren't I!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/index.php/machines-equipment/grinders/mazzer-royal-hardened-steel-grinder-burrs-pair.html

VAT on top though. Pretty much the only place I could find them


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It says "replacement burrs" I presume they mean not Mazzer


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/index.php/machines-equipment/grinders/mazzer-royal-hardened-steel-grinder-burrs-pair.html
> 
> VAT on top though. Pretty much the only place I could find them


Cheers jeebsy, do you happen to know if are they official Mazzer burrs?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> It says "replacement burrs" I presume they mean not Mazzer


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/index.php/machines-equipment/grinders/mazzer-royal-hardened-steel-grinder-burrs-pair.html
> 
> VAT on top though. Pretty much the only place I could find them


I think that's the 151A. If you do a search there's a thread on here a good while ago where I was emailing around suppliers to try and order 151B burrs (151A are for the Major - not as aggressive as the 151B which is meant for the Royal). I gave up in the end after emailing around various suppliers with no luck. I came to the conclusion that at the time there weren't any official suppliers of 151B in the UK.

I think my titanium burrs are fine but I was thinking of replacing them just for peace of mind as I have no idea how long they've been in the grinder.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Pretty sure I emailed them and they said Mazzer 151b but can't remember - wouldn't have entertained paying that much for generics


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Holy crap Batman they're expensive my suppliers webshop says £51.54 plus VAT as the RRP for genuine Mazzer ones either 151a,b or c versions.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

On the Mazzer site it states the A , B, & C is dependent on which motor you have power and phase wise.

The Mazzer burrs I bought are etched on the back " MAZZER"


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

It's possible that as it's an ex Costa model (I think) that the burrs are mazzer but not etched as Costa but so many and want them as cheap possible. I was thinking that this could also mean that they are made to different tolerances to the retail packed. I've been to Costa and the code being there is not exactly a precision process so maybe this is true of their equipment.

B is the correct one for the royal single phase. I believe it's got a deeper cutting surface than the A which is for the major single phase.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Either way LF can supply all 3 variants of the 151, the only thing they don't stock is the Titanium ones but I would guess having looked at prices on a Titanium set for my RR55 then stupid money would be the cost.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

151B are deffo the ones.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> 151B are deffo the ones.


From viewing Mazzer site I would agree


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If the M/ch's are EX costa/bucks, as most things come down to cost /bottom line it is possible that when they have burrs changed they go for cheapest option as ordained by the accountants !!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Well if anyone is up for putting in an order please put me down for a set of genuine 151Bs. I have a few kilos of stale beans that have been sat in a box for ages ready to season them!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> Well if anyone is up for putting in an order please put me down for a set of genuine 151Bs. I have a few kilos of stale beans that have been sat in a box for ages ready to season them!


I'm definitely in. There are a couple of other bits I'm after as well so we should have enough to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Once Glenn has formulated the group buy rules we can revisit this more thoroughly but if we just use this thread to gauge likely interest for now, it could also be widened out to burrs for any grinder if needed.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

I have a Royal, acquired recently second-hand, but with new Ti burrs provided. However, I think they're the wrong ones, and are 151A's for a Major. Callum recently offered a revamped Royal for sale, and in his description he mentioned that its burrs were the proper Royal ones, as he could grind 12g in 4.5 seconds (figures are from memory). My Royal however, takes 13 secs for 18g. Does this mean I don't have the correct 151B burrs? If so, would this be making a difference 'in the cup' as it were, perhaps by way of unwanted temperature rise during grinding?

I have located 151B burrs on espresso-solutions.co.uk's website here http://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/search.asp?q=Mazzer for around £50. Steel, no doubt, plus carriage and VAT. Would they be worth going for, does anyone think?

Tony.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

teejay41 said:


> Callum recently offered a revamped Royal for sale, and in his description he mentioned that its burrs were the proper Royal ones, as he could grind 12g in 4.5 seconds (figures are from memory). My Royal however, takes 13 secs for 18g.


I'm no expert by any stretch but that sounds like something isn't quite right, I have a Major and 18g takes 6.25 seconds with the current bean. I presume the Royal burrs are more aggressive to account for the slower rpm - I guess having the less aggressive burrs would slow the grind speed down.

@coffeechap is probably the man with a definitive answer...

Shout if you find yourself with a spare set of Major ti burrs, I know someone who was after a pair!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will have a look into this


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep that does sound slow for a Royal. Aren't the burrs labelled on the back?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

No they are not. I just double checked the old ones I took out too and.... nothing

Machine not back together yet to do a time comparison but the old (blunt?) burrs here seemed to take an age to grind a dose (compared to the Santos)

Anyone know what is the current price for T151B's ??


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> No they are not. I just double checked the old ones I took out too


Doom worth a try.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Could somebody please tell me the lf part # for the 151B?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Try 1251933


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

MrShades said:


> Try 1251933


I found a pdf that says these are the 3-phase but are suitable for the 151B.. i'm confused, i thought the B is single phase and the C is 3-phase.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Correct - A is less aggressive (for Major), B is single phase, C is 3 phase. I think they're just mislabeled in the LF partslists - as they're definitely original Mazzer 151Bs


----------

